# Trailer dealers near Grand Forks?



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone recommend a trailer dealer near grand forks, ND? Thanks guys.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

There's 4 that I know of but the only reasonable one is grand automart trailer sales in east grand forks.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Garden Hut/Dakota Outdoors in GF. Also talk with Tony Mitzel at Acme Electric for nice enclosed trailers.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

When i bought my trailer in Grand Forks i would have to say grand auto leasing and trailer sales in egf was the best price. They are a pace dealer and i have to say pace is a very nice trailer. The other one that i would consider is Charlie Browns if you are more intrested in getting into a haulmark. I checked Acme and they were extremley high on price. You could also consider maybe going to Lowes, however those trailers seem kinda cheaply made.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

There's 4 that I know of but the only reasonable one is grand automart trailer sales in east grand forks.


----------



## Tyler_02 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 7X20" Enclosed United trailer for sale if your interested PM me

Tyler


----------

